# If an arrow is too stiff or weak.........?



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Can a person tell by paper tuning if an arrow is too weak or too stiff?

If so, how?

Thanks


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

Generally a Right tear means to stiff a arrow and a Left is to weak .That is not set in stone but as long as everything else is setup correct and you still can't get it to tune I might just be the Arrow Spine.


----------



## 00buck (Feb 23, 2003)

One way you can test what the paper is telling you is by replacing the tip weight with a lighter or heavier field tip depending on if you arrow is responding too weak or too stiff.
If the arrow is acting weak try a lighter point (to stiffen the shaft), if the tear improves then spine is most likely your answer.
Too stiff isn't near as common as too weak.

The pro's on here might be able to let you know ( I can even take astab at it-not a pro) if you give us some specs.

Draw weight-
Draw length- 
Arrow used-
Arrow size- (340,400 etc)
Tip weight-
Fletching- 

Bow - 2006 Tribute (got that) smooth or speed mods?


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Look at this attachment. It's not a paper tune test though.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

HoytFlinger said:


> Look at this attachment. It's not a paper tune test though.


this is for finger shooters


----------

